# Need some help/guidance



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently purchased a custom skin from MyTego and I love it.  It turned out great!  I would like to create a custom screensaver from the picture I used for the skin to fill in my screen as I have seen others here do.  Here's my question:  how the heck to do it.  I have successfully loaded the font hack (looks great) and I have loaded the screen saver hack.  I used the picture from my skin and created a 800X600 picture but that really doesn't fill in the skin.  I hope this makes sense and someone can help me.  ANy thoughts or help is greate appreciated and I thank everyone in advance.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I used the picture from my skin and created a 800X600 picture but that really doesn't fill in the skin. I hope this makes sense and someone can help me. ANy thoughts or help is greate appreciated and I thank everyone in advance.


Make that 600x800 and it will work


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Ram, going to try and see how that turns out.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I know this is almost 2 months later, but did you get it to work?


----------

